# So my mate did a sky dive over the Palm.....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nutter - great pics though...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

That looks SICK!!!! :O


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Facebook profile pic!!!


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

i would love to do it ,but couldnt find contact number , any one has it ? 

tC .


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You can book it thorugh Dream Days - Dreamdays, Dubai, UAE, Dubai Gift Experiences, Birthday Gift Vouchers, Activity Gift Vouchers, Dubai Experience Gift Vouchers, Corporate Incentives, HR Incentives Dubai


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow. now thats a photo.


----------



## Emrati (May 12, 2010)

who is this guy ? awesome ! is there a service that lets you dive ? though i dont think i can..scary !


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Cant wait till I go skydiving!! 

Is the umm al quwain center open?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

marc said:


> Cant wait till I go skydiving!!
> 
> Is the umm al quwain center open?


No, it shut down a while back.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is always the skydiving simulator at Mirdiff City Centre...


-


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

simulator?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes. It's called iFly Skydiving Centre. Like a large vertical windtunnel.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Yes. It's called iFly Skydiving Centre. Like a large vertical windtunnel.
> 
> -


Haven't tried it and very unlikely that I ever will (too chicken) but my friend is a fan of it. Apparently, if you want to do a solo dive, you can increase your number of jumps at the wind tunnel (rather than doing a sky dive each time) and it counts towards the requirements for solo jumps.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Where else is there to go Skydiving?

I prefer the real thing no simulations!!! - even though ifly looks awesome.


----------



## SwedeUAE (Dec 28, 2009)

*Skydive Dubai*



M.Sharaf said:


> i would love to do it ,but couldnt find contact number , any one has it ?
> 
> tC .


Here you go!


Skydive Dubai is up and running! Since Feb 10th 2010 they have been putting, on average, 12 loads up a day with exception to this past week. The weather has been their nemesis but dubai only gets this a few times a year so once the wind has settled down, you can expect that they will be back to jumping their beautiful Porter jump ship 
They are also welcoming tandems! If you want to experience free falling and canopy flying just show up and they will fit you in. Alternatively you can call 050 153 3222 and book something with skydive dubai for a later date. 
They are working extremely hard to improve everything down to the last detail before the official opening of the drop zone so until then, please just go down their to jump and check out what everyone is talking about!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

SwedeUAE said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> Skydive Dubai is up and running! Since Feb 10th 2010 they have been putting, on average, 12 loads up a day with exception to this past week. The weather has been their nemesis but dubai only gets this a few times a year so once the wind has settled down, you can expect that they will be back to jumping their beautiful Porter jump ship
> ...


No offense but do you work for them ? Sounds like it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

few more pics...


----------



## SwedeUAE (Dec 28, 2009)

rsinner said:


> No offense but do you work for them ? Sounds like it


Copied straight from their obscure and hard to find website  But atleast it had their phone number in there!


----------

